# Newbie to TT



## Ashman4UK (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi All, picking up my 52 plate Audi TT [225] on saturday. In red with silver grey leather. Will be modding the car so will be asking many questions.

Had audi's in the past, A4, Cabriolet and A6 but mid life crisis meant I had to get the TT.

Hope to chat soon

Ash


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first mod should be to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome 2 The Forum! 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Ashman4UK (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys n gals. Picking it up tomorrow, all excited now. Current vehicle is a Twin Cab Navara, do you think it will drive differently, they both 4wd LMAO


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ashman4UK said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys n gals. Picking it up tomorrow, all excited now. Current vehicle is a Twin Cab Navara, do you think it will drive differently, they both 4wd LMAO


I didn't think you drove a Navara you just sit there and watch things happen :lol:


----------

